

Gypsies Hijack Open Office For Profit - glazemaster
http://www.thepowerbase.com/2012/09/gypsies-hijack-open-office-for-profit/

======
lutusp
It would be nice if the self-proclaimed "editor-in-chief" could spell
"naïveté" (his version: "naivety"), among other terms he managed to mangle.

